# Going to Crystal River.....



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Going down to Crystal River for Thanksgiving week. Anyone want to recommend a dive shop? Going to try to get a couple days diving in. Thanks.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Your best bet would be to rent a skiff at Plantation Resort or at the Port Hotel. It's a short ride to the springs. Make sure you go to three sisters spring where we've had our best manatee encounters, but get there early. (Don't stay at Port Hotel unless they've done some very major renovations.) The American Pro Dive center on Hwy 19 has a neat trip toRainbow River which is a drift snorkel trip that's great for kids. Have a great time!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You know MBT has a trip goin Jan 15-17? My woman and I are going, great prices for the dives and hotel


----------



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

American Pro Dive on the main drag there in Crystal river has always been good to us. The Best Western may be a better place to stay than The Port, they haven't changed much since Elvis stayed there.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome diving there and dropping into the cavern with all the mangrove was great, winter is by far the best. last time was about 5 yrs ago on Dec 28th. we stayed with family in New Port Richey so I cant speak on the hotels.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. I will be staying at a family members house right across from the Plantation. I could throw a rock across the water and hit it.Looking like it is going to be a busy week of gettin wet!!! Oh, do you know anything about diving at Homasassa? Always seen a ton of fish there and would like to go there also.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

american pro dive has cottage rentals(or use to)right on homassassa river not to far from the springs.the prices are/were good too.they also have a manatee trip at the spring. crystal river diving is great. i use to go there all the time when i lived in orlando. crystal river springs can get pretty congested. if you get a chance got to the homassassa wildlife park, it is a nice park.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Taking my 5 y/o son to the wildlife park. I'm thinking he is going to have a blast there.


----------

